# Paperwork Help!!



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

OK guys. Here is my problem. This is my first year doing everything 100% legal and actually running myself like a professional company. I am doing good as far as marketing and getting the work but I feel that I am lackin in the paperwork side of it. I am very picky and organized but I am not sure that I am keeping all of the appropriate paperwork and have a very good system set up. Anybody care to share a brief summary of how they do theirs? Here is what I do now:

1)Print out estimate.
2)Keep copy of estimate in a folder for that customer.
3)When accepted. Give copy of contract to them and keep copy in folder.
4)When completed I bill and keep a copy of the bill with any receipts for the job attached.
5)Once the money comes in, the bill is marked paid with cash or a check # and then filed away and a receipt is written. All expense receipts are filed in the expense folder and the copy of the bill is filed in the income folder.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Save yourself some paper and make a spreadsheet.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

What all are you including on a spreadsheet? I use one for all my finanancial records just not to track every job.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

everything sounds well organized, only thing I could suggest would be photocopy the cheque you get and when I deposit them i always deposit them seperatly rather then all togeaher. Its easier to cross reference and audit if there is ever an issue of nonpayment or default payment. I do simlar but without the paper copies... I just save my quotes and scan my signed contracts.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I am still trying to find a bullet proof system to organizing myself.Thumbs Up


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

depending on your volume of business, get quickbook or another accounting prgram, it will keep track of your income and expenses , also help you track profit and loss , as far as the paperwork (estimates etc....is sounds like you are doing it right)


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

QUICKBOOKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when i started my biz it was all on paper lasted six months before going nuts bought qb and never looked back. it allows you to track and compare EVERYHING


----------

